
New York college moves to strip gender markings from all bathrooms - paublyrne
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/29/gender-bathrooms-cooper-union-college-new-york
======
Spivak
Good on them. It's not like this alone will cause wide-spread overnight change
but it's certainly a step in the right direction. Any small thing that can be
done to make men and women seem a little less 'alien' to one another should be
heralded as progress.

I expect there to be backlash from both sides because of discomfort and
prejudices held by both sides, but if they keep with it it'll blow over
eventually and maybe for next year's class it'll be the new normal.

------
daughart
When I was there, the University of Pennsylvania had coed dorms and coed
shared bathrooms. It wasn't a big deal.

------
pink_dinner
I will be interested to see the results of this.

Especially when we live in a world where even looking at someone the wrong way
constitutes 'harassment'.

Many more hetro men would love a chance to see more women and don't really
care if they see their unmentionables.

Women? Not so much. I'm all for equality, but this seems a bit extreme.

~~~
tomlock
I don't know what women you've been talking to, but any woman that's been on
the internet in the last 15 years has seen enough dick pics that they probably
won't care if they see another penis.

